# Battery registration with inpa, How!



## quarkrojo (Mar 23, 2016)

I changed my old battery in my 2004 E60 530d m57 (218CV) and tried to register it. Open Inpa and search for register battery option but I cant found IBS module in body and engine sections. 
Does anyone know the procedure?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It should be like this:

Step 1: select BODY from the left hand pop-up menu
Step 2: select POWER MODULE in the right hand list
Step 3: select ACTIVATE from the next menu
Step 4: Select ACTIVATE2 from the next menu
Step 5: Then select F7 - Register battery replacement. Almost instantly you get the message: "Register battery replacement Activated properly."


----------



## paata01 (Jan 31, 2015)

Or do it with CARLY FOR BMW android app, very easy to do, it costs 10$ I think.


----------



## lordofthering (Dec 19, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> It should be like this:
> 
> Step 1: select BODY from the left hand pop-up menu
> Step 2: select POWER MODULE in the right hand list
> ...


I cannot find Power Module option for E60 Chasis. Anyone knows why ? I could see Power Module option on other chasis such as E65 but my car is E60. Also, iCarly for BMW does not support battery registration for E60 either. Tried with Toolset32 as well and getting error.

Anyone can help ?


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

This is a job in the DME
Using Tool32
STEUERN_BATTERIETAUSCH_REGISTRIEREN


----------



## CameronR (May 15, 2018)

ingenieur said:


> This is a job in the DME
> 
> Using Tool32
> 
> STEUERN_BATTERIETAUSCH_REGISTRIEREN


+1. I have a 2004 530i and loaded SGBD file MS450DS0.prg and found the above command there. Double clicked the above command and job done!

Sent from my LG-H915 using Tapatalk


----------

